

Stem cell transplant restores memory, learning in mice - esalazar
http://esciencenews.com/articles/2013/04/22/stem.cell.transplant.restores.memory.learning.mice

======
ChuckMcM
We have the most awesome health care system for mice!

On a less humorous note, I expect more human stem cell research in less
"regulated" places is already on going. I suspect it won't be the first time
that a "more developed" nations find themselves behind "less risk averse"
nations. But worse than that I also expect some really sad stories to emerge,
especially in poorly regulated gene therapy experiments.

------
balnaphone
Alternate link
[http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/04/130421151613.ht...](http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/04/130421151613.htm)

------
duncancarroll
So they put human neurons into a mouse brain?

<http://i.imgur.com/MZoWVEX.gif>

------
ttrreeww
Blood transfusion from young people is another one. It works.

